

Ask HN: A first (or early) upvote bonus? - zaroth

Should we encourage more people to watch and vote on &#x2F;new? If so, do you think there should be a &#x27;first upvote bonus&#x27;?
======
27182818284
No, it encourages to upvote things in new, but most things in new, shouldn't
be upvoted by definition, right? It is supposed to funnel to the main page.

If you're curious, don't forget about other ways of ranking the homepage like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/classic](https://news.ycombinator.com/classic)

------
andrew_gardener
Wouldn't that just encourage vote spamming?

------
vjoel
What about a bonus for up-voting a story that eventually receives a high
score? Or is that what you meant?

~~~
namenotrequired
This is how I interpreted it.

------
brudgers
No.

